# American Flyer CD



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On ebay you can find one for 8 bucks with free shipping. If it is like the Lionel CD set it will have a few of their yearly catalogs over the production years. This will tell you what year sets were offered and their original prices. It would be worth it for the accessories breakdown too.
For the Lionel I had paid 99 cents but shipping was 4 and that was a few years ago.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A nice suggestion, T-Man. My darlin bought me the big, new manual "American Flyer Trains" for Christmas---my guess is it may be the same thing on CD. I also found a site that's in my post with all the other AF stuff: lots of repair manuals there from a guy who seems to have worked at Lionel and amassed a ton of them.


----------

